# Rain



## snapper man (Apr 27, 2012)

If we get the foot of rain the weather channel is saying, how long before the water offshore will be blue again? Have a rig trip planned first of July. Does't look good


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

snapper man said:


> If we get the foot of rain the weather channel is saying, how long before the water offshore will be blue again? Have a rig trip planned first of July. Does't look good


lol we were out there this past weekend, its covered P-town, Marlin with green dingy water now.... Neptune was a little better (and I mean "little bit") with more on the way, it may be a while.... 2 Cents... I'm looking at October, its cooler then anyways...


----------



## snapper man (Apr 27, 2012)

Well that's a bummer


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Has the water got to be blue to catch fish? I've never done that type of fishing. It seems to me if you were out there dragging bait something would bite. I don't know though.


----------



## Lady J (Jul 14, 2013)

I fished all the way out to Proteus this past weekend. The water was dirty at every rig on the way out to include the Proteus. Heard radio chatter from charter captains complaining about the water clarity and bite. 

We had no problem catching bottom fish on the way out and catching tuna at the drillship. Yes, water clarity is a factor in catching tuna at or near the surface. Remember that dirty water usually stays in the upper column. Tuna prefer clear water so they can see the squid and flying fish at or near the surface in the evening. 

When we encounter water in these condition, we just add egg sinkers and go deep, like 180-240'. Obviously chunking in these conditions is difficult and rarely productive, so go deep.

I'm looking to go back out 30 Jun/1 Jul and fully expect to see dirty water. I'll employ the above tactic and throw in some deep diving lures, stretch 30's. The tuna are almost always there, just have to find a good way to reach them with the right bait presentation. Hey, they have to eat, so go get them when you can.

Tight Lines!


----------



## syrupdawg (Dec 4, 2013)

Lady J said:


> I fished all the way out to Proteus this past weekend. The water was dirty at every rig on the way out to include the Proteus. Heard radio chatter from charter captains complaining about the water clarity and bite.
> 
> We had no problem catching bottom fish on the way out and catching tuna at the drillship. Yes, water clarity is a factor in catching tuna at or near the surface. Remember that dirty water usually stays in the upper column. Tuna prefer clear water so they can see the squid and flying fish at or near the surface in the evening.
> 
> ...


I'm assuming your using live bait when you put a bait down with an egg sinker? Do you use a rubberband to hold the line in the sinker and when it pulls tight it pulls band out and drops the weight?


----------



## Lady J (Jul 14, 2013)

We use either chunks of BFT or live bait with a weighted line using egg sinkers in various methods. The key is to get the bait deep and not really that concerned about stealth cause we're fishing at nite.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

With all the rain they were having in Louisiana and now here- that "blue stuff" could be pushed out for awhile. I'd settle for a decent weekend we can get out on the boat- not all weather related though. We've been pretty busy at work lately too... But, if all else fails, I have a plan for September! LOL


----------

